# Stippen im Rhein



## POTT (12. September 2002)

Ich sehe kaum noch Stippfischer am Rhein, stattdessen fliegen mir regelmäßig Futterkörbchen um die Ohren. Ist das die Regel oder nur in Düseldorf so ??


----------



## Veit (12. September 2002)

Ich angle zwar nicht im Rhein, aber für mich ist das Feederangeln im Fluss auch die Lieblingsmethode. Erstens kommt man weiter raus und außerdem kann man auch in starker Strömung auch angeln ohne sich ständig um die Posendrift kümmern zu müssen. Einen weiteren Vorteil sehe ich darin, dass man so gut wie nie Bisse von Kleinfischen (Ukelei, Gründling, Mini-Rotaugen) bekommt. Bei uns in der Saale kommen diese Arten häufig vor und selbst wenn man mit groben Futter ganz ohne Wolkenbildung füttert und den Köder beim Posenangeln über den Grund schleifen lässt kommt es immer mal vor das diese kleinen Viecher beißen. Mit Feederrute kann man dagegen sehr gezielt auch auf größere Brassen, Rotaugen, Zährten und auch Döbel fischen.


----------



## Laksos (12. September 2002)

Na klar, wir hier bei uns am Kölner Rhein noch gestippt! 

Aber eben tatsächlich überwiegend mehr &quot;gegründelt&quot; und &quot;gefeedert&quot;! Ich selbst mach&acute;s überwiegend mit hochaufgestellter Winkelpicker, oft &acute;n Minikörbchen (Cup C? :q ) dran. (schöne RA, Brassen und Karpfen bis 12 Pfd gepickert). Aber öfters fische ich auch gerne mit meiner 7m-Bolognese (schöne RA, Brassen, Aland damit bekommen). Hab&acute; durch die kleine Rolle mehr Sicherheit als nur mit &acute;nem Stipstock, da hier ja mit Kaventsmännern zu rechnen ist. 

Ein Kumpel angelt hier aber nur mit 13m-Kopfrute, aber auch sehr erfolgreich! Bei starker Strömung tunkt er, sonst fischt er  verzögert (damit sehr erfolgreich, u.a. tolle Barbe!). Beim Schleifenlassen hat er weniger Bisse und öfter Hänger.  Jedesmal , ehrlich, fängt er mindestens 1 rieeesige Wollhandkrabbe mit der Kopfrute, sieht bombastisch aus!  :q 

Stippen ist aber wohl grundsätzlich, zumindest hier, aus der Mode gekommen, obwohl auch bei uns sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Forellenudo (13. September 2002)

hi boardis 

war am donnerstag nachmittag am rhein bei uns stippen bzw.mein sohn, aber da die pose zwischen den buhnen immer schnell weg trieb hatte mein sohn schnell die lust verloren und so montierten wir die feederruten mit futterkorb.angefüttert 2 maden auf den haken futterkorb ins wasser und nach einigen minuten der erste große brassen.insgesammt fingen wir 16 brassen davon einige so groß wie klodeckel aber sehr schöne fische nur eines hat mich stuzig gemacht&quot;wir fingen kein einziges rotauge oder sonst ein anderer fisch obwohl die futtermischung für rotaugen und brassen gedacht war.aber war trotzdem ein schöner nachmittag und mit der feeder hat richtig spaß gemacht.


viele grüße aus bonn

                    #h Forellenudo


----------



## Mühle (14. September 2002)

Sehr schön, Udo!

Hat doch gut geklappt mit dem Feedern.   16 Stück ist doch ganz schön.
Aber mit den Brassen das ist doch normal. Wenn die am Futterplatz sind, nehmen die anderen Fische reißaus! Meistens fängt man dann eben nur Brassen.

Gruß Mühle

P.S. Diesmal alles ohne Überschwemmung über die Bühne gegangen?  :q  :q


----------



## JürgenL (14. September 2002)

Es muss nur genug Futter da sein das hält die Brassen am Angelplatz.
Ich persönlich Angel lieber mit der Pose allerdings war ich noch nie am Rhein.  #t  
Wir fahren immer zur Weser bei Minden, da es näher ist.


----------



## hecht24 (14. September 2002)

jo weser bei minden is cool zum stippen bzw.feedern
hab da schon brassen bis 8 pfund gefangen
 :g  :g


----------



## Forellenudo (14. September 2002)

hi mühle

diesmal waren wir 2 buhnen weiter und keine überschwemmung auch nicht am buhnenkopf hatten aber auch nur auf brassen und rotaugen gefischt wie wars bei dir?

gruß udo #h


----------



## Mühle (14. September 2002)

Ich war nur einmal unter der Woche am Grillplatz. Von halb neun bis zwölf Uhr kein Zupfer.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## jigga1986 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Stippen im Rhein*

Hey kann mir vielleicht jemand ne stelle empfehlen wo man am rhein mit pose angeln könnte und die strömung nicht so stark ist. Gerne altarme oder sowas.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. April 2014)

*AW: Stippen im Rhein*

Buhnen oder altarme bzw. Kanäle/Häfen sind immer gut.
Wo genau soll es denn sein ? Der Rhein ist groß


----------



## jigga1986 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Stippen im Rhein*

Och sorry habs vergessen raum düsseldorf,Leverkusen.  Ja Buhnen wird schwierig weil da sie Strömung doch stark ist


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. April 2014)

*AW: Stippen im Rhein*

Ok, dort kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Dann werden dir nur die Altarme oder falls vorhanden Häfen übrig bleiben.


----------



## racoon (7. April 2014)

*AW: Stippen im Rhein*

Mit der passenden Pose kannst Du überall am Rhein Stippen. Mir macht das allerdings mit zunehmendem Alter keinen Spaß mehr, da es recht anstrengend ist.


----------

